# World's Fastest Electric Production Bike



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it in production officially? 

Does look pretty damn sexy


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

They don't say this, but I'm guessing you have to change the sprocket to be capable of 200+ mph speeds. The factory gearing is probably optimized more for acceleration.


----------

